# 8 Apr 07 - Sgt Donald Lucas, Cpl Brent Poland, Cpl Aaron Williams, Cpl Chris Stannix (PLF), Pte Kevin Kennedy, Pte David Greenslade - 2 RCR



## Mike Bobbitt

[ Article at CTV.ca ]

NATO soldier killed by Afghan roadside bomb

Updated Sun. Apr. 8 2007 8:27 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

One NATO soldier was killed and two others were wounded when a roadside bomb exploded in southern Afghanistan, an official said Sunday.

The bomb exploded Sunday morning, said Lt.-Col. Maria Carl, a spokesperson for NATO's International Security Assistance Force.

No details were released about the names or nationalities of the soldiers, or even where the deadly attack took place.



More details at the link above. RIP Soldier


----------



## harry8422

R.I.P soldier


----------



## GUNS

Another joins the Band of Hero's


----------



## Rice0031

Rest in Peace.


----------



## geo

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP soldier


----------



## patrick666

RIP


----------



## frist one

Rest in Peace


----------



## The Bread Guy

*ISAF soldier killed in Southern Afghanistan*
ISAF news release #2007-281, 8 Apr 07
Article link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan – Earlier today, an ISAF soldier died as a result of on IED-strike in Southern Afghanistan. Two other ISAF soldiers were injured and brought to an ISAF medical facility for treatment.

“Our hearts are with the soldier’s family and members of his unit. We will never forget the sacrifice he made to help improve life for Afghan people,” said Lt Col Maria Carl, ISAF spokesperson.

In accordance with NATO policy, ISAF does not release a casualty's nationality prior to the relevant national authority doing so.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troop


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Interesting CBC has no report of this.

Anyways,

Condolences to the soldiers unit, family and friends. Your mision in now over, stand easy.


----------



## Mike Baker

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Interesting cbc has no report of this.


I noticed that too....


----------



## Emenince Grise

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I noticed that too....



Because there is a bigger story coming in..



> Roadside bomb kills 6 NATO soldiers
> Last Updated: Sunday, April 8, 2007 | 1:15 PM ET
> CBC News
> Six NATO soldiers were killed after their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan, the multinational force said Sunday.
> 
> The explosion took place in Helmand province, where there is a major offensive underway against the Taliban. The nationality of the soldiers is still unknown.
> 
> The main thrust of the offensive is being handled by British and American troops, with Canadian soldiers offering backup and security.




http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/04/08/nato-afghanistan.html


----------



## 3rd Horseman

CBC news just reported a IED strike that killed 6 ISAF soldiers. They had no other info. Earlier they touched on the IED strike but gave no info just that which has been repeated above. 
RIP to the soldiers speedy recover to the wounded.   

Edit- CNN just detailed the two incidents as separate, 1 soldier died in an IED attack while in another location 6 died in an IED attack. Still no details judst that there were two IED attackes on ISAF forces with a total of 7 dead.


----------



## McG

> *Nato troops killed in Afghanistan
> Six soldiers serving with the Nato-led force in south Afghanistan have been killed, the alliance has announced.*
> 
> They died when the vehicle they were travelling in hit an explosive device, a statement from Nato's International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) said.
> 
> One other soldier was injured. The nationalities of the dead and injured have not yet been released.
> 
> This is the worst single incident for the Nato force in Afghanistan for several months.
> 
> More Here


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Just caught the news from CKNW (Vancouver) and they are saying that the Prime Minister has confirmed that six Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan. More to follow. :'(


----------



## Michael OLeary

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/04/08/nato-afghanistan.html



> Roadside bomb kills 6 Canadian soldiers
> Last Updated: Sunday, April 8, 2007 | 2:10 PM ET
> CBC News
> 
> Six Canadian soldiers were killed after their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan, Prime Minister Stephen Harper confirmed on Sunday.
> 
> No names or hometowns of the soldiers involved in the blast have been released. Harper is in France as part of the ceremonies marking the 90th anniversary of the attack on Vimy Ridge in the First World War.
> 
> The soldiers were serving with NATO's International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in Helmand province, where the multinational force recently launched a major offensive against the Taliban.
> 
> Maj.-Gen. Ton van Loon, the ISAF chief of Regional Command South, said "the hearts of his soldiers" go out to the victim's families and their country.
> 
> Since 2002, 51 Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan, where Canada has more than 2,000 troops, with the majority in the southern province of Kandahar.
> 
> The main thrust of the offensive in Helmand province is being handled by British and American troops, with Canadian soldiers offering backup and security. About 5,000 soldiers in all are engaging the Taliban, including elements of Afghanistan's army.
> 
> In February, the Taliban said it has 6,000 fighters ready for a spring offensive and could dramatically increase that number if necessary.
> 
> Al-Jazeera reported at the time that Taliban leader Mullah Dadallah had recruited 500 suicide bombers for the campaign.


----------



## NL_engineer

CBC Radio said that the PM confirmed that the 6 soldiers killed were Canadian.


RIP Troops  :cdnsalute: you will be remembered

CHIMO


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

Memorial Days lists of past and present event are now over lapping, I hope the troops of today are remembered as well as the troops of yesterday. 
Farewell Troops and I hope the troops left behind and the families left behind find peace in thier loss


----------



## CdnArtyWife

RIP Troops! 

What a crappy Easter for some families. :'(

My thoughts and prayers go to the friends and families of the fallen.

I know whole communities will be affected, may they find all the support and compassion they need.

CAW


----------



## Jacqueline

R.I.P


----------



## JesseWZ

RIP


----------



## GAP

My condolances  :cdnsalute:


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Pte_Martin

Pretty Crapy day, RIP, Prayers go out to the family and their comrades


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Ironic, on the anniversary of Vimy too

to the lord I commend your souls


----------



## safeboy43

R.I.P Troops


----------



## BinRat55

Rest in Peace friends.  My prayers are with the families.   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bob Terwilliger

Just watched Taliban Jack on CBC Newsworld, the usual "we need to rethink the whole mission " blather. What a POS.


----------



## Mike Baker

:'( RIP troops. This is a very sad Easter. My you never be forgotten for the sacrifice that you made for your country, the same sacrifice that our ancestors made 90 years ago. Both you and them are fighting for freedom, and I'll be dammed if we'll loose the fight now.  :cdnsalute: 

RIP troops. My prayers are with your families.


----------



## Jorkapp

RIP Troops. My condolences go out to their families.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

R.I.P 

Stand Easy, Mission Over

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bigmac

This is a sad day. My sincerest condolences to all the families. Rest in peace soldiers.


----------



## Nikki55

Stand Easy...  

RIP   You are in our prayers!


----------



## R933ex

A very sad day for the families and the CF as a whole. RIP Troops


----------



## McG

> Bomb kills 6 Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan
> Last Updated: Sunday, April 8, 2007 | 4:46 PM ET
> CBC News
> 
> A roadside bomb killed six soldiers and injured two others in an armoured vehicle west of Kandahar City on Sunday, resulting in the worst single-day loss of life for Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, military officials said.
> 
> The LAV III hit an "improvised explosive device" around 1:30 p.m. local time, Col. Mike Cessford, deputy commander of Task Force Afghanistan, told reporters at Kandahar air base.
> 
> …
> 
> Cessford said 10 soldiers were riding in the vehicle when it struck the explosive. Four Canadian soldiers were flown to the hospital at Kandahar air base.
> One is listed in serious condition with non-life-threatening injuries and will likely be taken to the U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, Cessford said. A second soldier suffered minor injuries and the other two were not hurt.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/04/08/nato-afghanistan.html


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

My condolences to the many families and friends affected today. To the six killed, you gave everything for your country and we won't ever forget that. Your names and deeds will be in our thoughts. For the two wounded, recover quickly and completely; you've done more that could be asked. For the others still doing their duty over there, soldier on. You're all in our thoughts.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> Just watched Taliban Jack on CBC Newsworld, the usual "we need to rethink the whole mission " blather. What a POS.



He's on CTVNN right now....turd.


----------



## Mike Baker

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> My condolences to the many families and friends affected today. To the six killed, you gave everything for your country and we won't ever forget that. Your names and deeds will be in our thoughts. For the two wounded, recover quickly and completely; you've done more that could be asked. For the others still doing their duty over there, soldier on. You're all in our thoughts.


+1 Mike.


----------



## tomahawk6

+1
My sympathies and prayers for the families of the fallen. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for the injured.

THE BROKEN CHAIN

We little knew that morning that God was going to all your name,
In life we loved you dearly, in death we do the same.
It broke our hearts to lose you, you did not go alone,
For part of us went with you, the day God called you home.
You left us peaceful memories, your love is still our guide,
And though we cannot see you, you are always at our side.
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same,
But as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again.


----------



## military granny

Rest in peace Soldiers  

To the families and friend my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Quag

Devastating news during any time...let alone Easter.  My deepest sympathies to the families and friends of the casualties.


----------



## scoutfinch

Just a reminder that we get many visitors at times like this.  Right now, there are 260 guests.  That is 3x the number of members present.  

Let's keep this thread for condolences only.


----------



## OldTanker

My family and I send our deepest condolences. RIP troops.


----------



## GUNS

Words fail me now, as I try to comprehend this sacrifice our soldiers have made .

My heart goes out to their families.

RIP soldiers


----------



## RWA

RIP Soldiers you have gone above and beyond the call of duty. Its sad that good people have to die to create a peaceful
world but this is the world we live in. Sympathies to their friends and families.


----------



## Arsenal

Heartbreaking.


----------



## elminister

Thou your lights have gone dim the flames that you set will always be remembered. 
To your families and friends my deepest condolences. 
To my injured comrades recover soon.
And to the rest of us the military family let us never forget sacrifices.

RIP


----------



## max flinch

Rest in Peace, troops. Thoughts and prayers to the wounded and the families of all.


----------



## TN2IC

Pro Patria my fellow troops. Fight for the Red and White. You done your Country great deal. You are our heros. Rest in peace. 


Do we have names yet? I am a tad upset right now.

 :cdnsalute:    

IN HOC SIGNO ..PM your way.


----------



## Pea

My heart goes out to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen. Speedy recovery to the injured. 

Not quite the Easter we all would hope for. Damn heartbreaking.

RIP Troops.


----------



## teddybear

From one grieving family to many others: each of you are in our thoughts and prayers. May you be comforted by the memories you have of your loved ones. 
To the injured: speedy recovery. You did all that you could. It's time to heal. 
RIP soldiers. Your job is now done. It's time to rest.  

If any of the families would like to PM me, I'd be happy to offer whatever support I can. My husband was killed in Afghanistan in Oct 2006. I know your pain all too well.


----------



## RHFC_piper

More poppies to lay.  More heros to remember.

Rest in peace, brothers. Your job is done.


----------



## missionessential

.."and to St Peter he will tell, another Soldier reporting Sir, I've served my time in hell"...

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of those who made the ultimate sacrifice. You are in our thoughts and prayers. 
For those that are injured, heal well. You have done us proud.

RIP Troops 

Pro Patria


----------



## JBP

Every time I read or hear about anyone of us being hurt or killed over there, it hurts that much more... I can only imagine the pain that the loved one's of these soldiers must be going through... RIP and speedy recovery to those who need it... 

To the families:
Every man dies, but not every man truly lives

Your loved one's did, they lived valiantly and did more than thier share for the world. I know words don't help much, but at least remember that they are stronger and more courageous than many could have hoped to be in thier lives...

Take it easy,
Joe


----------



## Bui

Just coming here to express my gratitude for the soldiers who sacrifice so much to keep this country safe. As a Canadian, I'm proud that there are men and women like them in our country and only hope to one day be able to serve alongside them.

RIP.


----------



## McG

> Military releases names of five soldiers
> Updated Sun. Apr. 8 2007 8:34 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> The Canadian military has released the names of five of the six Canadian soldiers killed Sunday in Afghanistan in an apparent roadside bombing.
> 
> They are Sgt. Donald Lucas, Cpl. Christopher Paul Stannix (reservist), Cpl. Aaron E. Williams, Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy and Pte. David Robert Greenslade. The family of a sixth man requested that his name be withheld.
> 
> The dead solders are all members of the Royal Canadian Regiment, 2nd Battalion, based at CFB Gagetown in New Brunswick.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070408/afghan_soldier_070408/20070408?hub=TopStories


----------



## dardt

RIP troops, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## OldTanker

My family and I send our deepest condolences. Rest in Peace, troops.


----------



## Line-Man052

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of those who made the ultimate sacrifice.  I can only imagine what pain you must feel. Be very proud of your loved ones. My thoughts are with you all. To the others get well soon. I too wish this war would end sooner the better. RIP


----------



## TN2IC

Chris Stannix... my lord. I'm out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

DND NEWS RELEASE

News Release
Names of five Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan released
CEFCOM NR–07.007 - April 8, 2007

OTTAWA – The names of five of the six Canadian soldiers killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan on April 8, 2007 are as follows: 

Sergeant Donald Lucas, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Gagetown, N.B.;

Corporal Christopher Paul Stannix, a Reservist from the Princess Louise Fusiliers, based in Halifax, N.S.;

Corporal Aaron E. Williams, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment;

Private Kevin Vincent Kennedy, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment; and

Private David Robert Greenslade, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment. 

At the request of the family, the name of the sixth soldier killed is being withheld temporarily.

The soldiers were killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near their LAV-III armoured vehicle. The incident occurred at approximately 13:30 hrs Kandahar time on April 8, approximately 75 km west of Kandahar City, near the border between Helmand and Kandahar provinces. 

The incident occurred as Canadian soldiers from the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group were conducting convoy security operations as part of Operation ACHILLES, a major International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) operation underway in the south of Afghanistan. Launched in early March in the Sangin region, Operation ACHILLES is a combined effort between the Afghan national security forces and NATO’s ISAF aimed at creating the security conditions required for reconstruction efforts to progress at a faster pace in Helmand province. Canadian troops from Joint Task Force Afghanistan have played an important supporting role in Operation ACHILLES preventing Taliban insurgents from reinforcing or fleeing the area of Sangin valley.

In the incident, a Canadian soldier suffered serious but non-life threatening injuries from the blast and plans are currently being made to transfer him to the U.S. military medical facility at Landstuhl, Germany. Three other soldiers, one of whom was lightly injured and two who had not suffered any physical injuries from the incident were released from the hospital at Kandahar Airfield on April 8.


----------



## a78jumper

Heros all. My deepest sympathies to all that knew and loved them.


----------



## brihard

Aw God.  :-\ What a terrible thing to have happen any time, never mind Easter.

Their deaths will not be in vain. My thoughts to the families, and to those recovering physically and mentally from this.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

May the Fallen Rest in Peace, may the Wounded have a speedy and full recovery, and that all their families have strength in this time of loss.


----------



## enfield

I knew Chris Stannix as well - great guy, fantastic soldier. I saw him just before he went over - he was full of plans for the future and excitement for the mission. A very sad day. 

RIP


----------



## McG

Thoughts and Prayers: Remembering Sgt Donald Lucas


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Troops   

Pte Kennedy, I will miss you, I remember teaching you in Meaford and you were a great student and soldier...


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Im home on leave...

these guys were in my platoon, and they were all excellent soldiers. Im so proud to have served with every one of them.

You will be avenged.

Pro Patria


----------



## KevinB

RIP Warriors.


----------



## devil39

RIP

My condolences to family and friends and to all those serving.


----------



## TN2IC

Chris Stannix


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59713/post-554339.html#new


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

R.I.P. 

My deepest condolences to their families and friends.


Matthew.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Sincere condolences to the families and their comrades.


----------



## RangerRay

Damn.  :'(

RIP, soldiers. :cdnsalute:


----------



## logos

R.I.P Brothers


----------



## chriscalow

R.I.P. 

Pro Patria


----------



## The Gues-|-




----------



## Pte Joker

one of the six Corporal. Aaron E Williams....Is my cousin...R.I.P. Aaron you will be missed.....And also R.I.P. to the others that died with him.....I plan on going to the funeral hopefully I can get down there...He was supposed to have a 2 week leave from over there coming here to Oakville for my aunts birthday or something would of been the first time I have seen him since well before he joined the Army...So many questions to never to be answered....This made me want to join more then I already do...My brother is joining also and this made him want his arm to hurry up and heal Easter wont be so happy anymore...And on the 90Th anniversary of Vimy Ridge to....April is not the CF's month.....Again Rest In Peace Aaron :'(


----------



## mosquito

My condolences go out to all the friends and families of those brave fellows who gave their lives on Easter Sunday and the 90th anniversary of Vimy.  I am thinking of you all and those who are currently serving overseas.  A very sad day.


----------



## Steel Badger

RIP


----------



## niner domestic

Lest We Forget

Pilgrims by Robert Service

From Rhymes of the Red Cross Man, 1917

For oh, when the war will be over
We'll go and we'll look for our dead;
We'll go when the bee's on the clover,
And the plume of the poppy is red:
We'll go when the year's at its gayest,
When meadows are laughing with flow'rs;
And there where the crosses are greyest,
We'll seek for the cross that is ours. 
For they cry to us: `Friends, we are lonely,
A-weary the night and the day;
But come in the blossom-time only,
Come when our graves will be gay:
When daffodils all are a-blowing,
And larks are a-thrilling the skies,
Oh, come with the hearts of you glowing,
And the joy of the Spring in your eyes. 

`But never, oh, never come sighing,
For ours was the Splendid Release;
And oh, but 'twas joy in the dying
To know we were winning you Peace!
So come when the valleys are sheening,
And fledged with the promise of grain;
And here where our graves will be greening,
Just smile and be happy again.' 

And so, when the war will be over,
We'll seek for the Wonderful One;
And maiden will look for her lover,
And mother will look for her son;
And there will be end to our grieving,
And gladness will gleam over loss,
As -- glory beyond all believing!
We point . . . to a name on a cross.


----------



## manhole

Rest in peace........our sincere condolences to the families and friends of these young men who paid the supreme sacrifice.   We wish a speedy recovery to the wounded.   Ubique


----------



## dbshipley

Full disclosure: My name is David Shipley and I am a reporter for the New Brunswick Telegraph-Journal. 

First, my condolences to the families and friends of the six Canadian soldiers killed yesterday.

It seems I'm posting here on army.ca only when tradegy strikes. I'm going to have to work on that. I'd like to talk to anyone who knew any of the New Brunswick soldiers who died in the attack. I can be reached at david_shipley[at]rogers.com. 

If you'd like to see what kind of stories I do, check out the army.ca threat on CWO Robert Girouard. I posted a story I did there (which included some observations from army.ca members).


----------



## a78jumper

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Lest We Forget
> 
> Pilgrims by Robert Service
> 
> From Rhymes of the Red Cross Man, 1917
> 
> For oh, when the war will be over
> We'll go and we'll look for our dead;
> We'll go when the bee's on the clover,
> And the plume of the poppy is red:
> We'll go when the year's at its gayest,
> When meadows are laughing with flow'rs;
> And there where the crosses are greyest,
> We'll seek for the cross that is ours.
> For they cry to us: `Friends, we are lonely,
> A-weary the night and the day;
> But come in the blossom-time only,
> Come when our graves will be gay:
> When daffodils all are a-blowing,
> And larks are a-thrilling the skies,
> Oh, come with the hearts of you glowing,
> And the joy of the Spring in your eyes.
> 
> `But never, oh, never come sighing,
> For ours was the Splendid Release;
> And oh, but 'twas joy in the dying
> To know we were winning you Peace!
> So come when the valleys are sheening,
> And fledged with the promise of grain;
> And here where our graves will be greening,
> Just smile and be happy again.'
> 
> And so, when the war will be over,
> We'll seek for the Wonderful One;
> And maiden will look for her lover,
> And mother will look for her son;
> And there will be end to our grieving,
> And gladness will gleam over loss,
> As -- glory beyond all believing!
> We point . . . to a name on a cross.



Lovely poem and most appropriate. I never had seen it before. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53858/post-487981.html#msg487981


----------



## Blackhorse7

God Bless....


----------



## patrick666

RIP troops, may angels lead you in...


----------



## from darkness lite

RIP troops.  Thoughts and prayer with family and friends

FDL :cdnsalute:


----------



## ChrisP

Firstly, my deepest condolonces to the families of the Canadian soldiers killed in Sunday's cowardly attack.

The only thing I really know about any of the soldiers in question was that Kevin Kennedy, who is noted in CBC news reports as being from St. Lawrence, NL was originally from the town of St. Vincent's, NL.


----------



## extanker

thoughts and prayers for the fallen and their families, rip brave souls.


----------



## Kunu

RIP my brothers


----------



## Jacqueline

> In the Event of My Demise
> 
> 
> In the event of my Demise
> when my heart can beat no more
> I Hope I Die For A Principle
> or A Belief that I had Lived 4
> I will die Before My Time
> Because I feel the shadow's Depth
> so much I wanted 2 accomplish
> before I reached my Death
> I have come 2 grips with the possibility
> and wiped the last tear from My eyes
> I Loved All who were Positive
> In the event of my Demise


----------



## reccecrewman

6 more brave souls reporting in to guard the streets of heaven.............. Your sacrifice will not be forgotten troops. RIP


----------



## deedster

Peace and prayers to the 6 souls that lost their lives and their families.  And Godspeed to all the brave soldiers over there.  We are grateful every day for what you are doing in the name of our great country.


----------



## McG

> Soldiers' deaths are 'cost of freedom': MacKay
> Updated Mon. Apr. 9 2007 11:09 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Foreign Affairs Minister Peter MacKay called the deaths of six Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan Sunday "a very serious reminder of the cost of freedom and the cost of these conflicts."
> 
> 
> The six soldiers were killed early Sunday afternoon by an apparent improvised explosive device. The bomb detonated, striking their LAV-III armoured vehicle as they guarded a convoy about 75 kilometres west of Kandahar.
> 
> ...
> 
> An investigation has been launched to determine how one bomb could have killed so many soldiers inside one of the army's best armoured vehicles.
> 
> 
> "Our sources here are telling us that there was quite a bit of extra ammunition stacked inside the vehicle. That's pretty normal," Workman said.
> 
> 
> "And when the bomb went off, so did some of the ammunition. And that's why such a large number of soldiers died. But that has been not been confirmed, and we have to remember that for now."
> 
> 
> Workman had been out on with the soldiers on Saturday night, leaving just hours before the blast. "As you can imagine, it was quite a shock to learn the soldiers I'd shared a campsite with were dead," he said.
> 
> 
> Canada had not suffered any combat deaths so far this year. The last two occurred in November 2006, when Chief Warrant Officer Bobby Girouard and Cpl. Albert Storm died in a suicide bombing attack outside Kandahar City.
> 
> ...
> 
> _With a report from CTV's Paul Workman and files from The Canadian Press _


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070408/afghan_soldier_070409/20070409?hub=TopStories


----------



## TN2IC

I wonder if that teacher from Newfoundland will write/protest about my friend's death upsetted her Easter. 



Venting,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Baker

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I wonder if that teacher from Newfoundland will write/protest about my friend's death upsetted her Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> Venting,
> TN2IC


Rick Mercer to the rescue, again. sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## McG

Remembering: 08 Apr 2007, 6 Cdn fallen  -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59730.0.html


----------



## Blunt Object

Really sorry to hear about friends and comrades going down. May they all rest in Peace and let's hope we don't hear of anymore casualties ever.


----------



## ex-Sup

The name of the sixth soldier killed in Afghanistan Sunday has been released. His name is Cpl. Brent Poland of Sarnia, Ont. He was 37. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070408/afghan_soldier_070409/20070409?hub=TopStories

RIP to the fallen.


----------



## Cloud Cover

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> The name of the sixth soldier killed in Afghanistan Sunday has been released. His name is Cpl. Brent Poland of Sarnia, Ont. He was 37.



Goodbye to a fine man who was an absolute honour and privilege to have known.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

What terrible news, especially for the family and friends of these fine soldiers.  

RIP, lads.  Rest assured that you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Mike Baker

Very sad news. May their sacrifice never be forgotten


----------



## bonitabelle

RIP Troops.  My thoughts and prayers are with the friends and families of the fallen.  May they not be forgotten.


----------



## glock17

Hotel Company was my first home in the family, so long ago that these fine men seem more like Sons than Brothers...

Truly, there are no words.    

Pro Patria


----------



## The Bread Guy

A bit more detail, shared with the usual disclaimer....

*'Big bomb' at narrow crossing killed six Canadians in Afghanistan: commander*
John Cotter, Canadian Press, 9 Apr 07
Article link

Six Canadian soldiers who were killed in their light armoured vehicle had triggered a "large" roadside bomb that was probably set by the Taliban only days or even hours before it exploded, their commanding officer says.

The platoon of three LAV-3s from Hotel Company was on its way to guard a convoy of NATO supply trucks in the desert near Helmand province on Sunday when it got tangled up in a field with a labyrinth of deep irrigation wells.

As one of the vehicles tried to drive through a narrow crossing point, it exploded, killing the six men in the back and literally blowing one of the four survivors out of hatch of the turret.

"Suffice to say it was a large charge," said Lt.-Col. Rob Walker, commander of the Gagetown-N.B.-based Royal Canadian Regiment battle group.

The six soldiers who died served under his command.

Walker said there wasn't extra ammunition in the LAV.

But at this point, it is impossible to determine whether the vehicle's standard load of 25 mm cannon rounds and grenades contributed to the force of the blast, he said.

The wreckage of the 17,000-kilogram vehicle was being hauled back to Kandahar for further study.

"The LAV is a great vehicle," said Walker, who is from North Battleford, Sask.

"But you can always make a bigger bomb. And everything is penetrable."

The blast killed Sgt. Donald Lucas, Cpl. Aaron E. Williams, Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy and Pte. David Robert Greenslade, all of the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.

Cpl. Christopher Paul Stannix, a reservist from the Halifax-based Princess Louise Fusiliers, also died. The identity of the sixth victim has not yet been released.

Walker said the troops, who had been living out of their eight-wheeled vehicles in the dust and heat for more than a month, were on their last convoy escort.

They were due to rotate back to the base at Kandahar for a rest to refit their LAVs.

Military officials were planning a ramp ceremony to repatriate their remains back to their families in Canada.

The convoys have been hauling troops and supplies into Helmand as part of NATO's Operation Achilles, an offensive aimed at destroying the Taliban in the area.

The coalition has said that because the insurgents are unable to stand up to NATO firepower, their only recourse is to employ guerrilla tactics such as using roadside bombs, suicide bombers and ambushes.

Walker suggested that Sunday's blast could have been either carefully planned or a lucky shot - it is impossible to really know.

"I think it was both, to tell you the truth. It was a big bomb."

The military does what it can to mitigate the threat of roadside bombs, he said. When travelling overland, for example, vehicles avoid using the same route twice.

Military officials believe the roadside bomb used a pressure-plate detonation system that required a power source, such as batteries.

The blast has not shaken the faith of the troops in the LAV, which is the backbone of Canada's armoured force, Walker said.

While the vehicles have already been toughened with extra armour plates, more modifications are a possibility.

Walker and Chief Warrant Officer Mark Baisley, his regimental sergeant major, spent part of Monday visiting the four survivors.

The seriously injured man, who suffered major trauma to his arms, instructed another man how to treat him when he lay wounded beside the vehicle. He was not identified.

Baisley said the rest of the Hotel Company troops responded to word of the deaths with shock and disbelief.

The soldiers, most of them from the Maritimes, are a tight-knit bunch who have trained together for years.

"They are bouncing back, they are tough," said Baisley, from Newcastle, N.B.

"One thing that works is they talk with their friends. If there are issues that bother them, they let it out. They look out for each other."

Sunday's explosion caused the largest number of deaths ever suffered by Task Force Afghanistan in a single incident. The dead men ranged in age from 20 to 37.

It brought the Canadian death toll in Afghanistan since 2002 to 51 soldiers and one diplomat.

Walker said roadside bombs and mines are a fact of life in Afghanistan, and LAV-3s will continue to be the vehicle of choice for Canadian soldiers.

"I don't have to reassure my soldiers one iota," he said.

"From time to time we will have casualties, deaths, injuries - but I have complete faith in the LAV because it does its job."



Since 2002, 51 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan. Here is a list of the deaths:

2007
April 8 - Sgt. Donald Lucas, Cpl. Aaron E. Williams, Pte. Kevin V. Kennedy, Pte. David R. Greenslade, Cpl. Christopher P. Stannix and Cpl. Brent Poland killed when their vehicle hit a roadside bomb.
March 6 - Cpl. Kevin Megeney, 25, killed in accidental shooting at NATO base in Kandahar.

2006
Nov. 27 - Chief Warrant Officer Bobby Girouard and Cpl. Albert Storm killed by suicide car bomber.
Oct. 14 - Sgt. Darcy Tedford and Pte. Blake Williamson killed in ambush.
Oct. 7 - Trooper Mark Andrew Wilson killed by roadside bomb.
Oct. 3 - Sgt. Craig Gillam and Cpl. Robert Mitchell killed in series of mortar, rocket attacks.
Sept. 29 - Pte. Josh Klukie killed by explosion in Panjwaii while on foot patrol.
Sept. 18 - Pte. David Byers, Cpl. Shane Keating, Cpl. Keith Morley and Cpl. Glen Arnold killed in suicide bicycle bomb attack while on foot patrol in Panjwaii.
Sept. 4 - Pte. Mark Graham killed when two NATO planes accidentally strafed Canadian troops in Panjwaii district.
Sept. 3 - Sgt. Shane Stachnik, Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, Pte. William Cushley and Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan killed in fighting in Panjwaii district.
Aug. 22 - Cpl. David Braun killed in suicide attack.
Aug. 11 - Cpl. Andrew Eykelenboom killed in suicide attack.
Aug. 9 - Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh killed by apparent accidental discharge of rifle.
Aug. 5 - Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt killed when his G-Wagon patrol vehicle collided with truck.
Aug. 3 - Cpl. Christopher Reid killed by roadside bomb. Sgt. Vaughan Ingram, Cpl. Bryce Keller and Pte. Kevin Dallaire killed in rocket-propelled grenade attack.
July 22 - Cpl. Francisco Gomez and Cpl. Jason Warren killed when car packed with explosives rammed their armoured vehicle.
July 9 - Cpl. Anthony Boneca killed in firefight.
May 17 - Capt. Nichola Goddard killed in Taliban ambush. She was first Canadian woman to be killed in action while serving in combat role.
April 22 - Cpl. Matthew Dinning, Bombardier Myles Mansell, Lt. William Turner and Cpl. Randy Payne killed when their G-Wagon destroyed by roadside bomb.
March 29 - Pte. Robert Costall killed in firefight with Taliban.
March 2 - Cpl. Paul Davis and Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson killed when their armoured vehicle ran off road.
Jan. 15 - Glyn Berry, British-born Canadian diplomat, killed in suicide bombing.

2005
Nov. 24 - Pte. Braun Woodfield killed when his armoured vehicle rolled over.

2004
Jan. 27 - Cpl. Jamie Murphy killed in suicide bombing while on patrol.

2003
Oct. 2 - Sgt. Robert Short and Cpl. Robbie Beerenfenger killed in roadside bombing.

2002
April 17 - Sgt. Marc Leger, Cpl. Ainsworth Dyer, Pte. Richard Green and Pte. Nathan Smith killed when U.S. F-16 fighter mistakenly bombed Canadians.


----------



## 1feral1

Man, I hate this news, but it reinforces the dangers the CF and others face all the time. The sudden loss of six MEN, Sons of Canada, who have had their lives cut short, well this affects not only their families and friends, but all who have crossed paths with them.

 At 47, some were old enough to be my own sons!  Thats how I think, for I and others my age are the old guard now.

I feel the loss, and today my thoughts are of them, and all that knew them. This brings back the fresh memories of my seven months in Iraq, and now I deliberatly steer clear of CNN just to avoid the news, so I dont catch any war news at all here.

As the kids of Canada eat their easter chocolates, our MEN were dying. 

Brace yourself Canada, its spring in Afghanistan now, the Enemy are pumped and primed, and there will be more combat deaths, sadly thats the reality of war, as I have said many times, there is no glory in it, no glory in death, killing or dying.

I sign off with a very heavy heart today.


Wes


----------



## Gardiners1

Rest in Peace Boys.  And something that the people of Canada do not say enough....Thank you for everything.  :'(


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MND STATEMENT


Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the deaths of Six Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan
NR-07.020 - April 9, 2007

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the deaths of six Canadian soldiers:

“It is with the utmost sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the families and friends of Sergeant Donald Lucas, Corporal Brent D. Poland, Corporal Christopher Paul Stannix, Corporal Aaron E. Williams, Private David Robert Greenslade, and Private Kevin Vincent Kennedy.

Those who fell will be deeply missed by the Canadian Forces family.  The dedication and bravery of these soldiers will be forever remembered.  I also extend my wishes for a speedy recovery to those injured in the attack.

Our troops have a clear mission - to build security and stability in Afghanistan. And it is because our soldiers are succeeding in this mission that they came under attack. 

It is in Canada’s national interest that the people of Afghanistan regain control of their own destiny - to ensure their country never again becomes a launching pad for global terrorism. There can be no doubt that the desperate terrorists who carried out yesterday’s attack want to return a murderous regime to power. 

On both sides of the Atlantic yesterday, Canadians paid their respects for the soldiers who fought in the Great War.  These six soldiers who gave their lives carry on the valiant tradition of putting country before self.”


----------



## C/10




----------



## ronnychoi




----------



## gaspasser

"...At the going down of the sun.
And in the morining.
We will Remember Them."


----------



## Popurhedoff

RIP my friends,  my condolances to their family and friends.  They will not be forgotten, and we owe them our heart felt gratitude.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## BernDawg

Godspeed troops.  Godspeed.

The Soldier 

If I should die, think only this of me:
That there's some corner of a foreign field
That is for ever England. There shall be
In that rich earth a richer dust concealed;
A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware,
Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam,
A body of England's, breathing English air,
Washed by the rivers, blest by suns of home.

And think, this heart, all evil shed away,
A pulse in the eternal mind, no less
Gives somewhere back the thoughts by England given;
Her sights and sounds; dreams happy as her day;
And laughter, learnt of friends; and gentleness,
In hearts at peace, under an English heaven.

      -- Rupert Brooke


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Wesley (Finally Home Down Under) said:
			
		

> Brace yourself Canada, its spring in Afghanistan now, the Enemy are pumped and primed, and there will be more combat deaths, sadly thats the reality of war, as I have said many times, there is no glory in it, no glory in death, killing or dying.
> 
> Wes



There is in fact no glory in the death, violence or death...
but there are heroes. The men in my platoon made the sacrafice doing their job, and took the place of perhaps even myself so that I and the rest of my platoon may live to finish the job, and for that, I am forever grateful and will never cease to fight , never cease to honor their memory and their sacrafice.

They were all good soldiers and excellent people and I feel eternally priveleged to have served with every one of them. Godspeed troops.


----------



## Pearson

Seeing his face, hearing his name, sucked the wind out of me today.

I had the pleasure of meeting young Kennedy here in Halifax on Nov. 11th.  You can read about the meeting here, the young Royal I speak of is him. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53214/post-478960.html#msg478960

My thoughts go out to his brother and the rest of his family, as well as his regimental family. 

Mack, stay safe.

RIP young Kennedy, RIP


----------



## artfuldodga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwyzP5W4_PE

A Farewell to fallen Comrades.


----------



## 1feral1

Mack674 said:
			
		

> There is in fact no glory in the death, violence or death...
> but there are heroes. The men in my platoon made the sacrafice doing their job, and took the place of perhaps even myself so that I and the rest of my platoon may live to finish the job, and for that, I am forever grateful and will never cease to fight , never cease to honor their memory and their sacrafice.
> 
> They were all good soldiers and excellent people and I feel eternally priveleged to have served with every one of them. Godspeed troops.



Their untimely deaths are not only a tragedy for all of Canada, but a sacrifice, a supreme sacrifice, as they gave their tomorrows for our todays. Yes, they are hereos, the rest of us who have 'been' and made it home are simply survivors of occasional traumatic times, filled with at times, endless bordum and humour only soldiers can understand, thats how I look at my time spent over there.

Your friends who gave their lives,who are strangers to many, including myself, will not EVER be forgotten by any real Canadians out there no matter where they are on this small planet.

If I may quote from the 1942 Canadian Army Soldiers Manual  "Sons of the Empire, forget it not, for there is such things as love, honour, and the soul of man which cannot be bought or die in death".

Regards from a safe place, here on Bribie Island in tropical Queensland in Australia on The Coral Sea,

Wes


----------



## Samsquanch

R.I.P troops. All of my thoughts, prayers and condolences to the famillies. To everyone over there... chin up, soldier on, and stay safe stay strong.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

If I may quote from the 1942 Canadian Army Soldiers Manual  "Sons of the Empire, forget it not, for there is such things as love, honour, and _the soul of man which cannot be bought or die in death_".[/quote]

Well said.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on the death of six Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan, 9 Apr 07

"My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were filled with great sadness when we received news of the terrible tragedy that claimed the lives of six Canadian soldiers: Sergeant Donald Lucas, Corporal Brent D. Poland, Corporal Christopher Paul Stannix, Corporal Aaron E. Williams, Private David Robert Greenslade and Private Kevin Vincent Kennedy. Our thoughts also go out to the soldiers who were injured during this incident.

Exactly one month ago in Kandahar, I witnessed their immeasurable devotion, their sense of duty, their courage, and their steadfast determination to never back down from completing the dangerous mission with which they were tasked.

The Canadian women and men who are participating in the multilateral NATO effort to bring the peace and stability that are so crucial to Afghanistan’s development deserve our recognition and utmost admiration.

To the families and loved ones of the victims of this unexpected tragedy, know that this entire nation mourns your loss, and that our thoughts are always with you during this difficult time." 



Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on the deaths of six Canadian soldiers in southern Afghanistan, 9 Apr 07

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the deaths of six Canadian soldiers in southern Afghanistan:

"Canada is mourning the deaths of six soldiers killed in the line of duty yesterday while participating in a NATO offensive against Taliban insurgents in southern Afghanistan. On behalf of all Canadians, I express my deepest condolences to the loved ones of Sergeant Donald Lucas, Corporal Brent D. Poland, Corporal Christopher Paul Stannix, Corporal Aaron E. Williams, Private David Robert Greenslade, and Private Kevin Vincent Kennedy.

The incident that claimed the lives of six Canadian soldiers and injured a number of others took place while Canadian troops were supporting an effort by allied forces to create a safer environment for the reconstruction of this region of Afghanistan. Our soldiers were conducting convoy security operations when an improvised explosive device detonated close to their armoured vehicle.

Our hearts ache for them and their families and our thoughts and prayers are with them. These events coming on the 90th commemoration of the battle of Vimy Ridge once more remind us of the sacrifices that our men and women in uniform have made and continue to make to defend our country and their fellow human beings.

I also extend my wishes for speedy recovery to those injured in the attack, and pray for the safety of their comrades as they press on to complete their mission.”


----------



## legal_eagle

Stand down..RIP.... 


http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=62845/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html


----------



## Wookilar

RIP troops.

Wook


----------



## Dissident

RIP troops.

My thoughts are with the familly, friends and coworkers.


----------



## KaRi

even tho i didnt know the men my thoughts and prayers go out to their families and fellow toops who knew them.. may the fallen rest in peace knowing that they are all heros and you will all be missed   

KaRi


----------



## marpesia

Rest in peace boys.

Thank you to all soldiers who risk their lives every day. 

Marpesia


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Article Link 


NATIONAL  

Last Update: Apr 10, 2007 2:06:08 PM    (© Breaking News From The Canadian Press) 

Troops in Kandahar bid farewell to six slain soldiers in solemn ceremony 






  
Pallbearers, all members of Hotel company, carry a flag-draped caskets containing the remains of one of six killed soldiers in to an aircraft for the final trip home. (CP PHOTO/John Cotter)  
JOHN COTTER


KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - More than 1,000 troops saluted and stood to attention in the dark Tuesday to bid farewell to six Canadian soldiers killed by a roadside bomb. 

As a lone bagpiper played Amazing Grace, 60 pallbearers - all members of Hotel company - slowly carried flag-draped caskets containing the remains of six of their friends on their shoulders into an aircraft for the final trip home. 

After the ramp ceremony, the pallbearers broke into small groups away from other assembled soldiers. Some of them were holding each other for support and solace, quietly weeping. 

The six died Sunday when their light armoured vehicle ran over a large roadside bomb on a forlorn piece of rocky desert. 

The devastating explosion caused the highest death toll in a single day since Canadian troops arrived in Afghanistan in 2002. 

Together, the six men were considered a crack section of Hotel company. 

Five of them were from the Gagetown, N.B.-based 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment. 

Sgt. Donald Lucas was a charismatic leader, well respected by his troops and officers alike. He often spoke of his love for his wife and children. 

Cpl. Aaron E. Williams was regarded as wise beyond his 23 years. Mature and a strong, people looked up to him. 

Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy, 25, and Pte. David Robert Greenslade, 20, were friends on their first mission overseas. They were planning to go on leave together to Thailand and New Zealand. 

Cpl. Brent Poland was an intense soldier who took his job and the mission seriously. 

The blast also killed Christopher Paul Stannix, a reservist from the Halifax-based Princess Louise Fusiliers. 

The shock of their violent deaths is still reverberating among the troops of Hotel company, a tight-knit unit that trained hard together and has spent more than a month living out of their vehicles in the desert. 

Shortly after the explosion, the soldiers stood together in the desert for a moment of silence, gaining strength from each other. Since then, they have leaned heavily on one another for support to get through the pain of their loss. 

"They support me as much as I support them, it is a mutual thing," said Lt. Ben Rogerson, 23, who was the dead soldiers' platoon commander. 

"I can say at times I was pretty upset, and my platoon warrant, he is a very dependable individual, a very strong man. His composure, I leaned on it. And I would like to think that maybe they lean on my composure too." 

Chief Warrant Officer Wayne O'Toole, the sergeant-major of the company, said his soldiers have responded to the violent deaths of their comrades and the wounding of four others by turning to each other 

The most seriously injured soldier was flown to Germany. Cpl. Shaun Fevens, who is recuperating from surgery at a U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, was visited by Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's chief of defence staff, on Tuesday. 

The other three remain in Afghanistan with light injuries. 

The troops in Afghanistan are getting on with their jobs even while grieving. 

"I am so damn proud right now of what I saw, the way people reacted. They're coming together, they're getting stronger," said O'Toole, a friendly 30-year-veteran of the army who hails from St.John's. 

"I look at the rest of this combat team that we have right here and I know we have to bash on. I know that what I'll do, I'll do in memory of these fine young soldiers that we're sending home." 

Sunday's explosion brought the Canadian death toll in Afghanistan to 51 soldiers and one diplomat. 

Maj. Alex Ruff, the company commander, is still processing what happened. 

Hotel company had been patrolling and escorting convoys in the area but hadn't been near the explosion site for almost three weeks. 

Ruff said he doesn't believe his troops were specifically targeted by Taliban - the massive bomb could have killed anybody who came upon it. 

"They knew we were out in the area. In my view the bad guys just got lucky." 

Ruff also tried to put to rest rumours that the LAV-3 may have been carrying extra munitions that intensified the force of the explosion. 

He said all of the vehicle's ammunition has been accounted for - there were no secondary explosions. 

The attack has strengthen the resolve of his troops, he said. 

"Without a doubt these guys are six of the finest," said Ruff, who hopes to speak with the families of each of his dead soldiers when he can. 

"I am just going to tell them that their sons died doing Canada proud, doing their job, and that I am proud of them, I believed in them, and that I will always remember them." 



© The Canadian Press, 2007


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Article Link

NEWS     
  
Last updated at 10:02 AM on 10/04/07   





 Sgt. Donald Lucas  

Lucas, Kennedy lauded for leadership 
Fallen soldiers well liked by their peers


STEVE BARTLETT THE TELEGRAM 
The Telegram

Myles Kennedy says he was more than Kevin’s dad.

He taught the fallen Canadian soldier in high school at St. Lawrence Academy and coached his boy in a variety of sports, especially basketball and soccer.

Besides being a “top athlete,” Myles Kennedy says Kevin was a “person magnet.

“People wanted to be around him. He would walk into a room and just his mere presence and charisma would just lighten up the room. If it was gloomy, all of a sudden everybody was laughing. He had very, very strong leadership skills ... He was always a leader at everything he went at.” Including, he says, the Canadian military. 

The 20-year-old Kennedy, who grew up in St. Lawrence, was one of six Canadian soldiers killed in a roadside bomb attack in southern Afghanistan Sunday. Sgt. Donald Lucas of St. John’s also died in the incident. Both Newfoundlanders and two of the other soldiers killed were members of 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, which is based in Gagetown, N.B.

“Kevin was well-liked in the military among his peers,” says his father. “Kevin was the go-to guy. When guys were complaining, he’d turned around and say, ‘Boys, let’s suck it up.’ He was well admired. I can tell you that.”

The 31-year-old Lucas, a father of two young children, was also known for his leadership skills and has been for a long time. 

Bernard Davis remembers meeting Lucas in the summer of 1992 through the Church Lads Brigade (CLB).

“He took all the young ones under his wing,” says Davis, a lieutenant at the CLB. “He was sort of like the guru of the CLB. He sort of knew everything there was to know. (He had) a lot of leadership experience.”

Lucas went on to become the brigade’s battalion sergeant major, its highest youth rank. According to Davis — who would later fill the same position — “Don is how a lot of us judged ourselves in my age bracket.”



Kennedy told of fire fights

Myles Kennedy says he spoke with his son eight or nine days ago and he was involved in “fire fights” then.

“Even then, (he was) very, very motivated to get the job done to help the people over there. He was acutely aware of the dangers because they faced it night and day, because they were making tremendous success.”

The grieving, but extremely proud, father says that with his second son’s death — his oldest, Michael, is in the Canadian navy — his life will never be the same.

“Part of me has gone,” he says.

The mood is also quite solemn around the CLB, which Lucas joined as a six-year-old.

“It’s a somber mood. Reflective,” says Davis, noting the CLB Armory’s flags were flying at half-mast in honour of the fallen soldiers. “We’re all upset, disappointed. It’s sad when any soldier falls, but it really hits home when you know someone as well as we knew Don. And he has done much for the CLB.”

Col. Keith Arns, the organization’s governor and commandant, echoed Davis’s sentiment. He described Lucas as an outstanding young man who was a model to his peers.

“I’m sure there are boys who looked up to him at the time as an inspiration. I would assume that that would be his legacy. 

“His was a good example. He was involved in all our activities. He obtained the rank of sergeant in the Forces and I’m not surprised by that, because we saw the leadership abilities when he was a young man.”

Other soldiers are also grieving Sunday’s casualties. 

Capt. Rick Nolan is stationed in Kandahar City — about 75 kilometres away from where the explosion occurred. The Gander native says the mood is “pretty somber.” He learned of Sunday’s attack and spent a couple of hours that night “running it through in my head.

“I didn’t even know at the time where they were from,” Nolan says. “They could have been six guys from my very own unit, and that weighs with you right there — you don’t know ... The anticipation, the dread, I guess, of wondering if you do know them. And, even then, you put that out of your mind and go through the mourning and suffering for the six people who have lost their life. After that, when you find out they are from Newfoundland, it is really too late for it to have a deeper impact.”

Despite the mood caused by the tragedy, Nolan — who didn’t know Kennedy or Lucas — was impressed by the resiliency of the Canadian troops. He says it was business as usual Monday morning.



‘We’ve all volunteered’

“I think it is important that the readers know we understand that these things happen. It’s not that we accept them ... I don’t know how to word it exactly ... but we’ve all agreed to be in this situation. We’ve all volunteered to be in this situation and nobody is going to turn their back on this situation because these things are happening. Like I said, everybody suited up and everybody who went out this morning, did it without hesitation.

“The guys on the ground, they understand the risks. ... We mourn the loss, but we are resilient. We’re going to stay and we are going to do what we are going to do for as long as it takes and we’re told to stay here, and we’ll do it willingly. 

“People need to know we are doing it willingly.”

According to his dad, Kevin Kennedy held a similar view.

“Kevin would say, ‘If you see evil and you don’t confront it and if you see evil and evil is causing mayhem and you don’t confront it, somewhere down the line you are going to be forced to confront it.’ ”

After the military protocol, Kennedy will be waked for two days in Marystown before being buried in St. Vincent’s, his mother Kay’s home community.

“He wants to be buried next to his grandmother,” his father says.

Details of Lucas’s funeral were unavailable at press time.



sbartlett@thetelegram.com


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Press Release

Executive Council
April 9, 2007
Premier Expresses Condolences to Families of Two Newfoundland and Labrador Soldiers

The Honourable Danny Williams, Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador, today expressed his deep sorrow over the loss of the six Canadian Forces soldiers in Afghanistan on the Easter weekend. Two of the soldiers tragically killed yesterday in Afghanistan were from Newfoundland and Labrador, 31 year old Sgt. Donald Lucas of St. John’s and 20 year old Private Kevin Kennedy of St. Lawrence.

"Our hearts are broken for the families of those who have sacrificed their lives so tragically and valiantly. On a day when we are remembering tragic losses in past wars, we are saddened that our sons and daughters continue to pay the ultimate price to secure peace and freedom. Our deepest sympathies and prayers go out to all the colleagues and loved ones of the brave soldiers who lost their lives or suffered injuries. We will never forget the sacrifice they have made."

Flags at Confederation Building will be flown at half staff to honour Sgt. Lucas and Private Kennedy.


----------



## dshipley

Soldiering on

MARTY KLINKENBERG
TELEGRAPH-JOURNAL
Published Tuesday April 10th, 2007
Appeared on page A1
On a day in which Canada celebrated the 90th anniversary of its heroic conquest at Vimy Ridge, military officials were left the task of explaining the country's worst wartime disaster in more than 50 years.

Six soldiers, five from CFB Gagetown, died on Sunday when their light armoured vehicle rolled over a powerful explosive device buried by the Taliban in the desert sand. The force of the explosion was so strong it killed them all instantly and blew one of four survivors out of a hatch at the top.

"Suffice to say it was a large charge," said Lt.-Col. Rob Walker, the commander of Task Force Afghanistan. "It was a big bomb.

"A very big bomb."

The blast killed a half-dozen members of Hotel Company, a unit within a battle group from Gagetown now serving in Afghanistan. The identity of the last of those soldiers was released Monday night - 37-year-old Brent Poland, a corporal from Sarnia, Ont. The other five victims were - Pte. David Robert Greenslade of Saint John, Sgt. David Lucas of Burton, Cpl. Aaron Williams of Lincoln, Pte. Kevin Kennedy of St. Lawrence, N.L., and Cpl. Christopher Paul Stannix of Dartmouth, N.S.

Another soldier, identified by the Halifax Chronicle-Herald as Cpl. Shaun Fevens of Halifax, was hospitalized Monday at the Kandahar Air Field. Fevens, who suffered broken legs and burns, was decorated with two medals in a private ceremony after coming out of surgery.

"He is a classic Canadian," said Col. Mike Cessford, the deputy commander of Task Force Afghanistan. "He came out fighting."

The disaster occurred northwest of Kandahar as the unit was headed to escort a convoy of coalition forces travelling toward the Sangin district, the scene of much recent fighting.

It was the last mission before the Gagetown-based group, which had been living in the desert and eating rations for 30 days, was scheduled to take a leave.

The light armoured vehicle hit the explosive device while trying to work its way out of a maze of interconnected irrigation wells.

Walker, who was deployed from Gagetown, said the type of device that was employed requires a power source like a battery, so it was likely to have been placed in the spot quite recently.

"But how long?" a sombre Walker said. "I can't speculate."

The explosion resulted in Canada's worst day in battle since 26 members of the same Royal Canadian Regiment were killed in Korea in 1953, and is the cause of great heartache in New Brunswick.

Approximately 700 troops from the province are fighting here as part of a NATO-led offensive designed to minimize the influence of the Taliban, the harsh fundamentalist group that ruled Afghanistan from 1994 to 2001. The group was deposed by the U.S. military and opposition forces, but is still fighting to retain control in pockets where its support remains strong.

Walker said an investigation has been launched to determine if anything else - including the ammunition carried within the tank-like vehicle - contributed to the colossal blast. Efforts were being made Monday to recover the so-called LAV and tow it to a safe location where it could be scrutinized.

"At this point, we're not sure if there was a secondary explosion," Walker said. "It seems to have been a very big blast.

"But like everything else, you can always make a bigger bomb, and everything is penetrable."

Walker said the incident will not undermine the confidence of the military.

"The LAV is a great vehicle," Walker said. "I don't have to reassure my soldiers about them one iota.

"They understand what the LAV brings. It brings protection, firepower, mobility. From time to time we've had casualties, but they have survived many strikes from explosive devices.

"It does the job."

Members of Hotel Company spent Monday trying to recover from the traumatic incident. Mark Baisely of Newcastle, a chief warrant officer and the regiment's sergeant major, said they were doing fine.

"Initially they were shocked, in disbelief," Baisley said. "But now they are bouncing back. They're tough.

"One thing that works is that they talk with their friends. If there are issues that bother them, they let it out. They look out for one another.

"They're a band of brothers, that's what they are. And they all believe they are here doing the right thing, bringing stability to this country."

Only hours after the deaths of the New Brunswick-based soldiers were announced, troops gathered at the Kandahar Air Field to pay homage to the Canadian soldiers that captured Vimy Ridge in one of the most important battles of the First World War. Cessford told them there are many parallels between those soldiers and themselves.

"Yesterday we saw six soldiers die in the line of duty," Cessford said. "It is the price we pay to do the right thing. Our history is of extreme sacrifice of our best and bravest.

"Every soldier believes in the mission at the time. I'm sure the soldiers in 1917 knew that was the right thing to do, and knew the dangers, just as our comrades yesterday knew this was the right thing. They knew the risks they were taking."

Marty Klinkenberg is contributing editor of the Telegraph-Journal. He is currently embedded with New Brunswickers contributing to a NATO-directed effort in Afghanistan. He can be reached at mklinkenberg@rogers.com.


----------



## legal_eagle

H.M.F (UK)  

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=62845/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html


----------



## dshipley

'I'm surprised anybody survived'

DAVID SHIPLEY
Telegraph-Journal
Published Tuesday April 10th, 2007
Appeared on page A1
With a light hail falling and a driving wind blowing outside, civilian and military families came to grips with the death of five New Brunswick-based soldiers Monday.

At the entrance to the base, the Canadian flag flew at half-mast, a silent sentinel honouring the fallen. A small makeshift memorial was placed on the ground outside of the main gates. On a poster depicting Canada's mission in Afghanistan were five red poppies - one for each of the dead.

Placed beside it were a dozen marigolds, the same bright yellow colour as the thousands of ribbons pledging support for Canadian soldiers scattered throughout the base and nearby Oromocto.

CFB Gagetown's commander, Col. Ryan Jestin, said he's seen photos of the LAV III armoured personnel carrier the soldiers were travelling in and was shocked at the level of devastation.

He paused when asked to describe the damage.

"I don't think I've seen something that destructive in a while," he said. "I'm surprised anybody survived."

Six Canadian soldiers were killed on Sunday when an improvised explosive device detonated beneath the rear of their armoured personnel carrier.

Five of the soldiers were members of the Hotel Company, 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, which is based in CFB Gagetown. The five were Sgt. Donald Lucas, 31, of Burton, Cpl. Aaron E. Williams, 23, of Lincoln, Pte. David Robert Greenslade, 20, of Saint John, Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy, 20, of St. Lawrence, N.L. and Cpl. Brent Poland of Sarnia, Ont. The sixth, Cpl. Christopher Paul Stannix, 24, of Dartmouth, N.S., was a reservist with the Halifax-based Princess Louise Fusiliers. The driver, gunner and crew commander of the LAV III received minor injuries and have since returned to duty. A fourth soldier who suffered serious but non-life threatening injuries has been transported to a U.S. military medical centre in Germany. Fifty-one Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002.

Jestin said while the base and the community were still reeling from the tragedy, the deaths would not undermine the military's resolve to continue the mission.

"It is a dangerous mission and it will carry on," said Jestin. "If we stop everything and we don't focus on the job that has to be done over there, the Taliban will have won and we cannot accept that."

Inside the small strip mall at the base, barber Greta Sullivan mulled over the sad news.

"It's just really hard," she said.

For the bar staff at Griffins Pub, a popular watering hole on the base, the news wasn't a surprise - they had expected casualties - but the news still hit hard.

Over the years they've served countless soldiers from 2RCR and other units in Gagetown.

"We all feel pretty bad," said owner Hal Peterson. "You feel bad for all the families."

Christa Smith-Plante, a staff member at the pub, said she had worried about her husband, who is with 4 Engineering Support Regiment, when the news of the casualties first broke.

He called home at 11 p.m. to let her know he was safe. The news hit "really close to home," she said.

Master Cpl. Tracy Price, a soldier with 2RCR, knew the six fallen soldiers. He returned to Canada last week. The commander of a LAV III, he was wounded in a suicide bomber attack on March 26. Surrounded by television cameras and reporters, he said the soldiers died "doing what they loved." The young soldier said Pte. Williams was a "soft spoken and very quiet guy" who took pride in being a sniper.

"Everything he did, he did well," said Price.

Pte. Greenslade wasn't as quiet, he said.

"He was one of the jokers of the company," said Price. He described Sgt. Lucas as a man who "had a huge heart." While Lucas wasn't very big, he was "tough as nails," said Price.

"It's hard to hear when your buddies go down," he said.

Price said he hadn't cried for his friends and comrades - yet.

"It's going to come," he said, adding however, that Lucas wouldn't have wanted that.

"He would say 'toughen up'. He wouldn't want any soldiers to shed a tear for him."

Price said it was important for Canadians to continue to support the mission.

"There is nothing better than seeing kids give you a thumbs up, seeing kids going to school," he said.

"The work we're doing there is breathtaking.

"It's awe-inspiring."


----------



## dshipley

Mother remembers son as hero fighting for freedom

Jeff Ducharme
Telegraph-Journal
Published Tuesday April 10th, 2007
Appeared on page A1
Outside Pte. David Robert Greenslade's home is a yellow ribbon with a Canadian flag attached to it, tied around a stately old tree. The branches devoid of leaves chattered in the crisp breeze while the wind whipped the Kenebecassis River into a heavy chop.

Under a drab sky and with David's dog Colby by their side, Laurie and Donnie, David's parents, stood outside their home and talked to solemn visitors.

Their only child, a member of Hotel Company, 2nd Battalion, of the Royal Canadian Regiment, was one the six Canadian soldiers killed Sunday when their LAV-3 armoured vehicle was rocked by a roadside bomb.

In an interview with the Telegraph-Journal, the Greenslade family spoke of a son who wanted to be a soldier before he even graduated high school. The Greenslades, the only New Brunswick family who gave interviews Monday, said their 20-year-old son wanted to make a difference. The other New Brunswick families issued prepared statements to the media.

"I saw three vehicles and then I saw a couple of people in green get out and come up the driveway," Laurie Greenslade said. "I sort of thought it's Easter, maybe they're giving us a care package and then they called me by my given name"Â‰"..."Â‰"

Shock then took over.

"He's a hero," she said, clasping her hands, wringing them. "He believed in what they're doing and wanted freedom for the Afghan children.

"He was everything we had and the army was everything he had," she said.

He had been a member Canadian Armed Forces for the last three years, the last 17 months in the regular forces.

When she bid farewell to her son as he boarded the bus in Gagetown to begin his journey to Afghanistan in January, she said she knew he wouldn't be coming home.

"I grieved before he left, I really did. My pastor even thinks I knew before he left. I had a hard fall and (hit) bottom"Â‰"..."Â‰. I was quite sure."

Her eyes began to fill with tears as she spoke about the one thing she couldn't do - stop him from going to war.

"It was torture because I was his mom, supposedly I could stop him, and when he left it was almost a relief because it was in God's hands.

The last picture Laurie ever took of her son is her favourite - strong, vibrant and proud captured in the click of a camera and forever in a mother's memories.

"The reason he was able to smile was because I was so tough," she said, saying she had made a deal with her son before he left Gagetown. "He said, 'Just promise me one thing, you won't make a scene on the day of deployment,' and I didn't shed one tear - nothing. And he said that's why he was able to be happy."

The last she saw of her son was him waving from the window of a bus.

On the coffee table sat a picture of David and one of the other soldiers killed in the attack, Pte. Kevin Kennedy of St. Lawrence, N.L. Two brave soldiers arm-in-arm and off to battle, all smiles without a hint of the brutality they were to face. The pair had booked a trip to Thailand and Australia they planned to take in May.

"What a crazy kid. We just met him that day and I knew they'd have a ball," she said. "He had a great sense of humour just like Dave. He loved to laugh and talk."

To David, an only child, his fellow soldiers were his brothers and sisters, she said.

With the Rockwood Golf Course almost in the family's backyard, she said when David wasn't training as a soldier, he dreamt of being the next "Tiger Woods."

Only when she read an article that was written about her son before he left on deployment did she lose her tight grip on her emotions and cry. The young man talks about missing the little things - spending time with his parents and his dog Colby.

"He was a homebody. He liked to hangout with us and he would kayak, and we had a boat and he waterskied and (swam)."

The Saint John High School graduate came home every weekend and revelled in the little things.

"And I remember weeks before he left he saw a little boy walking a dog and he said, 'I wish back to that innocence to be that little boy walking a dog.'"

David's dad, Donnie, said little, fierce but heartbreaking pride scrawled across his face.David, he said, was a comedian. Tom Hank's portrayal as Forest Gump was one of his son's favourite film moments.

"He had Tom Hanks right down, Forest Gump," he said with a slight smile.

His mom said he was a student of people's mannerisms and behaviours and it wasn't long before he had most people thinking they were looking at their own reflection.

The family will be in Trenton, Ont., on Wednesday and Thursday, but they said few other details have been worked out yet. The one thing she said is non-negotiable is who will carry her son's coffin off the plane after it makes its solemn landing in Trenton.

Pte. Pat LeBlanc and Pte. Chris Roy have to bring her son home, she said. The Saint John trio went through reserves and regular force training together. LeBlanc is currently out in the field and army officials have told the family they might not be able to send a vehicle out to retrieve LeBlanc, who heard the news about his friend crackle over an army radio.

"I said, 'You're getting him because they need each other,'"Â‰" she said, catching her emotions, fighting the tears.

"Oh, they have to come back. That's the only thing we can do for Dave."

She's also asking people to wear red on Friday as a show of support for her son and those risking their lives a world away.

Outside the family's house, the wind continued to rattle the bare branches and throw the river onto the gravel shore.

"It's a raw wind," said Donnie Greenslade.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory


Media Advisory
Fallen Soldiers Returning Home
MA 07-002 - April 10, 2007

OTTAWA, Ont. — Our fallen soldiers, Sgt Donald Lucas, Cpl Brent Poland, Cpl Aaron Williams, Pte David Greenslade, Pte Kevin Kennedy, members of the 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment (2 RCR), based at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, and Master Cpl. Christopher Stannix, a member of the Princess Louise Fusiliers, from Halifax, are scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Wednesday, April 11, 5 p.m. 

What: At the wishes of the families, media are not invited to view the arrival from the tarmac, and no interviews will be given.

Present to pay their respects will be The Minister of National Defence, Gordon O’Connor, and other dignitaries.

The soldiers were killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near their LAV-III armoured vehicle. The incident occurred at approximately 13:30 hrs Kandahar time on April 8, approximately 75 km west of Kandahar City, near the border between Helmand and Kandahar provinces.


----------



## gaspasser

artfuldodga said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwyzP5W4_PE
> 
> A Farewell to fallen Comrades.


+1 Well Done.



I wish to add that the video may have been done by an American, Canadians don't salute without headdress.
Very Sharpe! Drill.

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## CdnArtyWife

"The purpose with which you live is far more important that the years with which you live." 

The sacrifices of the fallen, injured and serving won't be forgotten. 

As a spouse of a deployed personnel, my heart pangs for the friends, families, Regiment, and all affected by this tragic incident.


----------



## a_majoor

Yet another sad note to the tragedy; I was close to the plane during the ramp ceremony and watched the MSM "pull pole" and scurry off before the last man was even fully on the plane. I wonder how they would feel if we were to suddenly leave during a funeral for one of their family members?

For any reporters reading this; ever consider your lack of manners is one of the reasons the MSM is viewed as bottom feeders? Learn a little decorum.


----------



## dshipley

Please, please, please don't judge all reporters with the same brush. There are those of us, some (including myself) who are former CF members and are just as appalled when people don't show proper respect and decorum.  

But there is something you can do. 

If they are television reporters / camera people, call their producer / outlet. Also you can complain to the Broadcast Standards organization. Same for radio. 
If they are reporters or photographers for a newspaper, call their editors or publishers AND write a letter to the editor.

Explain what happened, why it was inapproriate and also how such actions harm the journalism profession in the eyes of the military and the general public.

Journalists are accountable to their viewers and readers, the Canadian public. 

For my part, I'm sorry for what they did.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CFB Gagetown Newsroom

Statement from the family of Sergeant Donald Lucas

Burton, N.B. – The family of Sergeant Donald Lucas is extremely saddened by the news of his death.

Don was a special man, dedicated to his family.  He was an excellent father to his wonderful son and daughter, Matthew and MacKenzie.  A loving husband, Don cherished his family and filled with pride at the mention of them.

In his spare time, Don enjoyed everything to do with the outdoors, from hunting to boating, to sitting around the campfire with Matthew, and looked forward to his days boating on the river.

A proud Newfoundlander, Don was born and raised in St. John’s, the youngest child of Ella and Fred Lucas.  He started his career with the Royal Newfoundland Regiment before transferring to the Regular Force and 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.

He was an excellent leader and very proud of the soldiers under his command.  He believed in the mission and that he had a role to play to help those in need in Afghanistan.

At this time the family requests that the media respect their privacy and allow us to grieve in private.

-30-


Statement from the family of Private David Greenslade

Saint John, N.B. - As David’s parents, we are filled with grief that David has died while serving his country in Afghanistan.  David was deeply loved by us, his family, and by many friends.  Our lives will never be the same without him.  Our Christian faith has been very important in sustaining us during the time since David went to Afghanistan, and we believe that God will meet our needs now that we mourn his loss.  When he went to Afghanistan, we trusted him to God and now that he has died we continue to trust him to God.  The fact that he died on Easter Sunday is a reminder to us that as Christians we have hope beyond the grave, and we are comforted by that hope.

When David left New Brunswick, he was fully aware of the dangers that he would face and he faced those dangers with bravery and courage.  He went because he believed that he was serving his country and helping to bring peace to Afghanistan.  We are very proud of him and we are thankful that though his life has been much shorter than we would have wished, he died doing what he believed was right.  We hope and pray for peace in this world.

We appreciate the prayers and support of our friends and neighbours and our fellow members at Main Street Baptist Church.

-30-

Statement from the family of Corporal Aaron Williams

Lincoln, N.B. – Yesterday, the McManus and Williams’ family was saddened and shocked at the news of Aaron’s passing.

Aaron was born on October 8th, 1983, the youngest child and only son of Ed and Kristine Williams of Bairdsville, N.B.  He graduated from Southern Victoria High School in 2002. He was an avid hockey player, first strapping on the skates at the tender age of seven.  He loved the outdoors, enjoying every activity he could. There wasn’t much that he didn’t like.

Aaron was an extremely positive and strong person.  He was a dedicated family man, always making sure his family was taken care of.  The love of his life, Jen, and Aaron were the proud parents of 2 ½ year old Kayla. Jen and Kayla were always his top priority. 

Jen and Aaron, high school sweethearts, were engaged to be married this fall on October 13th. 

Aaron was an outstanding and dedicated man.  He excelled in the military, joining only four years ago, in 2003.  He has the distinction of being the youngest sniper in the Canadian military, winning many awards during various courses, recognizing his skill.

He was a very professional soldier, and extremely proud of being a member of the Army and 2RCR.

At this time the family requests that media respect their privacy and allow us to grieve in private. 


-30-


----------



## safeboy43

R.I.P Troops. A job well done


----------



## mudrecceman

For those who don't know, Dave Shipley is a former CF member.


----------



## George Wallace

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> For those who don't know, Dave Shipley is a former CF member.



The following never gave us that impression at all:



			
				dshipley said:
			
		

> Please, please, please don't judge all reporters with the same brush. There are those of us, some (including myself) who are former CF members and are just as appalled when people don't show proper respect and decorum.


----------



## mudrecceman

I, uh, didn't see that...


----------



## Edward Campbell

This just came through on the Regimental net:



> From: Joseph E. L. Gollner
> 
> To: Walter Holmes
> 
> Sent: Sunday, April 15, 2007 11:46 AM
> 
> Subject: The Price of Freedom
> 
> 
> MGen Walter Holmes, Colonel of the Regiment, The Royal Canadian Regiment.
> 
> 
> I have just returned from Vimy. It was on Easter Sunday, while at Vimy,  that we heard the news from the PM personally of the recent battle losses in Kandahar province.  It struck me at the time that the sacrifice of Canadians to defend our freedom and our values that is so evident at our Vimy memorial continues to this day. The Canadians citizens that choose to serve in the Canadian Forces understand all too well that the price of our freedom frequently comes with the highest price.
> 
> On behalf of all members of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Regimental family, please accept our heartfelt loss of the loss of your members and our comrades. Our two Regiment's fought side by side at Vimy and you and your members know that we stand with you today and will do so in the future.
> 
> 
> BGen J.E.L. Gollner
> Colonel of the Regiment
> Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## Mike Baker

Got this in an e-mail.


----------



## TN2IC

It's July now...

got some friends back from roto. And for us, it is still hard to accept Chris's death. Still gives me a stinking feeling in my chest.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## The Bread Guy

Scum.... :rage:

This from the Canadian Press:
"The parents of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan two years ago are upset that someone stole a coin and other treasured items from his grave.

Pte. David Greenslade, 20, was killed on April 8, 2007, with five other soldiers when a roadside bomb exploded as they drove through a maze of irrigation ditches in Afghanistan.

He was buried in Fernhill Cemetery in Saint John beneath a headstone etched with a picture of him with his dog, Colby.

A silver-coloured coin, placed in an army-green pouch and hanging from two red ribbons and a piece of wire, was missing when parents Laurie and Donnie Greenslade visited his grave Monday.

"There’s no value to it," Laurie Greenslade said. "I guess, to me, he was murdered over there, we bring him back to a safe place and then somebody robs his grave."...."


----------



## gaspasser

:threat:
Another low life example of disrespect to our Troops, Graves and just plain life in general!
Was it his Regimental Coin?  
RIP Lads, Stand Down.


----------



## TN2IC

Happy easter everyone.. 5 years ago 2-2 Bravo was hit and we lost 6 heroes that day. including MCpl Chris Stannix.


----------



## REDinstaller

I remeber them every on this day every year. It was a very hard day for the H Coy Cbt Tm.


----------



## Jimmy_D

5 yrs has passed since, and I still remember the events like it was yesterday. RIP brothers. Pro Patria


----------

